# Water scooter



## grizz55chev (Jul 7, 2017)

Anybody ever seen one of these? It's a 2 cycle motor with a snorkel?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Took me a while to find something like it. Looks neat but it would be punishment to use for a long period of time as you are directly in the water stream.

http://www.aquascooter.com/


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 12, 2017)

CentaurG2 said:


> Took me a while to find something like it. Looks neat but it would be punishment to use for a long period of time as you are directly in the water stream.
> 
> http://www.aquascooter.com/


I took it to the lake last week and absolutely no heat was felt from the exhaust,, it was ablast until water contaminated the fuel. Brought it home and flushed the carb and fuel system and put a different fuel cap on, now it runs like new again, I plan on testing it again later this week, I'll post pics when the test is done.


----------



## bikemike (Jul 12, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 589391
> View attachment 589393
> View attachment 589394
> Anybody ever seen one of these? It's a 2 cycle motor with a snorkel?


Yes they have a few still alive in mn. Kinda cool Lil toys


----------

